# Hallo aus Deutschland



## jiblethead

Wow, I took German in 7th grade! Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Welcome!!! I love billy talent  and know some Deutsch.


----------



## Ponni

Thank you.
well, Billy Talent are sooo great & Ben is so hot 
got a ticket for their concert in november '09, but that day i was ill. argh. 

i think for foreigner german is a very difficult language b/c of the grammer and the thousands of exceptions in it. glad to have it as my mother tongue. 
what can you say in german? i'd like to know 

2 pictures of my pony in spring:


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

You have a beautiful horse ! 

I personally know, animals, body parts, ailments, furnature, colors, clothing...the simple stuff. And it is quite dificult to learn! not going to lie there!


----------



## Cheshire

Welcome to HF.  Your English is pretty good, so not to worry. My father was born in Germany and most of that side of the family is currently living there, but I am still learning the language myself. It *is* difficult but very beautiful, I think.

Wow, Merlin is a beaut. Looking forward to seeing more of him.

And I know Peter Fox! He has some excellent stuff.


----------



## Canopach01

Dein english ist sehr gut und dein pony gefaellt mir sehr. Wo in Deutschland wohnst du? Ich habe fuer 13 Jahre in Trunkelsberg gewohnt. Trunkelsberg ist bei Memmingen.


----------



## grayshell38

Your pony is beautiful! And no worries about your english, you are doing very well! I used to spend alot of time with one of my more distant reletives who speaks German when I was little, but I have forgotten what I used to know.  His last name is Groeschell. (I think I spelled that right. ) Anyway, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hafilein

I'm very amazed of how many of you can speak a little german!

Never thought so much of you have something to do with it =)

I'm also happy to have german as my mother tongue because I think it's very very difficult to learn it. 
But that's what everyone of you already said 

English is much easier to learn


----------



## horsea

Hallo! Ich spreche Deutsch aber ich bin nich sehr gut. Deutsch ist sehr schön! Do you know where Würzburg is? My teacher and my friend lived there. Dein Pferd ist auch sehr schön!!!


----------



## Hafilein

horsea said:


> Hallo! Ich spreche Deutsch aber ich bin nich sehr gut. Deutsch ist sehr schön! Do you know where Würzburg is?


Your German is very good! =)

I think I know where Würzburg is yes =)


----------



## horsea

Danke! That's awesome! Meine lehrerin ist Frau Blumen, Sie kommen aus Würzburg! I love her name, too. Mrs. Flowers!


----------



## Lotus123

Welcome to Horse Forum!
You have a beautiful pony, WOW! I really like him! What breed is he? And do you have more pictures?


----------



## salijka26

Hi! I'm new here too. I'm from Holland so don't worry; you're not the only one who worries about her English-speaking-talent 
I really love the look of your pony! Wish my horse had as much colours... But offcourse I love her and all of her brown-ness 
XxLieke


----------



## horsea

salijka26 said:


> Hi! I'm new here too. I'm from Holland so don't worry; you're not the only one who worries about her English-speaking-talent
> I really love the look of your pony! Wish my horse had as much colours... But offcourse I love her and all of her brown-ness
> XxLieke


 
I hope this doesn't sound dumb: but what language do you speak in Holland? I am not sure! Thank you!


----------



## Hafilein

horsea said:


> Danke! That's awesome! Meine lehrerin ist Frau Blumen, Sie kommen aus Würzburg! I love her name, too. Mrs. Flowers!


So are you learning German in school?

Holland has its own language. It sometimes sounds kind of German.
But you can't understand it when you can speak german.
I think it sounds very funny


----------



## horsea

Oh, ok! I wasn't sure!

Yeah, I have been studying German for 4 years now. I go to a "language school" where language and culture is number one. There are people from all over the world: There are people I know from Estonia, Poland, France, Spain, the Netherlands, and Germany in my school. Plus a girl from Sweden and a girl from Thailand! And then I was born 5 mintues from the school. Oh well! I have met a lot of interesting people!


----------



## Sady

I'm surprised how many german horse friends are around here ;P I'm from germany too, I'm from Hamburg 
Greetings, Sady


----------



## Hafilein

horsea said:


> Oh, ok! I wasn't sure!
> 
> Yeah, I have been studying German for 4 years now. I go to a "language school" where language and culture is number one. There are people from all over the world: There are people I know from Estonia, Poland, France, Spain, the Netherlands, and Germany in my school. Plus a girl from Sweden and a girl from Thailand! And then I was born 5 mintues from the school. Oh well! I have met a lot of interesting people!


Ah that's interesting =) 

So what do you think, is it a difficult language? And what other languages are you learning?


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum


----------



## horsea

It is pretty difficult, only because of the sentence structure. I also studied Spainish but I diddn't like it very much. But I also really like Latin so I may start taking a Latin class.


----------



## speedy da fish

welcome to HF, ive seen Billy Talent live at download festival! have you?
also i like your horse's name Merlin!= love it!


----------



## Hafilein

horsea said:


> It is pretty difficult, only because of the sentence structure. I also studied Spainish but I diddn't like it very much. But I also really like Latin so I may start taking a Latin class.


I'm learning Spanish at the moment in school. I also learned French until 10th class.
And I learned Latin for 2 years. I can say, that it's a difficult language mostly because you don't speak it.
I don't know how it is if you have to translate it into English  
But I found it quite difficult. 
There are many exceptions but it's the best basis for all the other roman languages you can have.
You definitively learn a lot if you want to. =)


----------



## Ponni

ooooh, i forgot to read here! i didnt think, that so many people write sth. 
oh, nice to know, that you like my pony. i like his different colors, too  but his white parts are dirty all the time. annoying! 
i thought up the name "merlin" on my own, when i saw him the first time, he didnt have any name. i called him like that because he looks so friendly, but inside he's a little devil and so i thought of "merlin the magician" yknow?

aah, i know würzburg and hamburg of course. hamburg is my most favorite city in germany, i'll go there in march for a weekend to watch the "könig der löwen"-musical and to go shopping. i come from "nordrhein-westfalen", the north-west of germany.
@sady: are you in the german horse forum (reitforum.de), too?
@ lotus123: my pony hasn't got a "real" breed. his color is called pinto, i dont know anything further about his family  but i dont care about that
@ speed da fish: noo, unfortunately i missed the concert in november cause i got ill (i already told you ;P) my friend was there and she was so enthusiastic!
i study spanish and latin, too. i hate latin! but in summer i will get my "latinum" after 5 years of struggle. 
i like spanish very much. in my freetime i often read spanish texts just because of the pronounciation, i love it!
i feel so happy to get in contact with such nice people - thank you


----------



## Sady

Hey Ponni,
yes, I am there since a few years, but I'm more the one who reads, than the one who writes  I'm very busy at the moment, because I have to finish my book about circensic lessons, which will get out this year 
Have fun,
Sady


----------



## Hafilein

Sady said:


> Hey Ponni,
> yes, I am there since a few years, but I'm more the one who reads, than the one who writes  I'm very busy at the moment, because I have to finish my book about circensic lessons, which will get out this year
> Have fun,
> Sady


(sorry for the German but I don't know exactly how to do it in english... And I want to make sure that Sady understands what I mean! I swear, it's just a question abut the circensic lessons! I'll try it in english for you guys here first okay? I try a special circus lection with my horse but it doesn't work. So maybe Sady got some tips for me to get this lection done. I try to lie her down but I don't exactly know how to do this. 
Maybe Sady you can write me a PN in German with some Tips?)

In German:
Ich versuche gerade Ronja das Hinlegen beizubringen aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es anfangen soll... Kannst du mir vielleicht eine PN mit Tips schicken?
Wäre echt total lieb =)

Greetings

Jule


----------



## JB44

Guten tag!!! your english is way better than my german. Ich habe alles vergessen. 

i like your paint horse. i used to raise paints.


----------

